# The Saucy Contessa



## joleng16 (Nov 26, 2010)

If you are a chilihead and love award winning hot sauce, barbeque sauce, salsa or spice rubs, then The Saucy Contessa is the place for you! I am fanatical about hot peppers, chiles, red chili sauce and even the Ghost Pepper (Naga Jolokia). The Saucy Contessa sells all types of hot sauce including the hottest hot sauce in the world. Habaneros, Serrano, Bhut Jolokia and Pukka peppers have a place on my spicy website too. Chiliheads who count Scoville units will be impressed by the vast array of heat-filled sauces and hot sauce gifts. Visit my Saucy Contessa forum, meet other chiliheads, learn new barbeque recipes, find the secret ingredient to a good hot sauce and post your own homemade BBQ sauce recipe too. I love to blog about hot recipes I'm working on in the kitchen too. We're a happy family of chiliheads at the Saucy Contessa!

For more tips and information you can visit this website thesaucycontessa.com


----------

